# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  giving it all up in 2 months

## gainspotter

First I'd like to say this post is quite depressing, and I am depressed at the moment. I'm constantly thinking about my hair, and its been this way for years, viciusly spiralling into a mental problem. As soon as I get a glimpse of my bulbous forehead in a car window I feel like my heart has been pulled from my chest and stamped on.
 This is where the ocd kicks in, and I start to check in the mirror, making sure every strand is where I want it to the point where I think 'my hairs not that bad actually' but I still won't be satisfied, so I take pictures at every angle. 
One thing I've noticed is that mirrors lie, and photos are there to display the harsh reality in front of my eyes. 
I am hideous!
I've never been blessed with looks, my head is larger than normal, and I have so many facial flaws I could fill a book (most of which cannot be worked on).
My hair was part of my persona, it gave an ugly face a bit of charisma, a bit of character, and now that is fading.
I'm sick of blaming genetics, the hair loss industry, and myself, so after I've seen out the dermarolling experiment I will be throwing my minoxidil in the bin, getting the doc to prescribe me some citallopram, and shaving my head bald. 
I will try to adjust to a life where I will never have women, never have respect and deep down always resent the way I look.
I just can't live this way forever, I may as well throw in the towel and focus on trying not to care what I've become.
I wish all of you the best with this, just don't let it consume your life.

----------


## Vic12

If it's so devastating for you why don't you try finasteride?

Also what do you mean by "bulbous forhead", has your forelock (the middle of your hairline) also receded?

----------


## gainspotter

Because, as is my luck, I'm one of the few who can't tolerate fin, besides, it doesn't help with the hairline and temple area.

I have a weird skull shape and my hairline has receded to the point where all my forehead is visible. This was never an issue when I had a fringe. The only way I can describe my head shape is that of an alien, and I'm not being dramatic, its been pointed out before.

----------


## Vic12

> Because, as is my luck, I'm one of the few who can't tolerate fin, besides, it doesn't help with the hairline and temple area.
> 
> I have a weird skull shape and my hairline has receded to the point where all my forehead is visible. This was never an issue when I had a fringe. The only way I can describe my head shape is that of an alien, and I'm not being dramatic, its been pointed out before.


 Everywhere I read that finasteride does help with the temple and hairline area. Hair is hair, I think that the only reason this idea that it doesn't work for the hairline exists because the majority of the trials were run for the crown only. I don't know why they did this though.

What do you mean you cant tolerate fin? I'm waiting for mine to arrive in the mail and am curious about your side effects.

Also you mean to say you have one of those cone shaped heads? I've never seen one of those in my life but some people complain about having them.

----------


## gainspotter

Well good luck on fin, I hope it works for you, I hated being on it though.
I gave it 4 months, by this time I was waking up every day feeling drained and having lots of headaches. Not sure if this was due to the meds, I'm not saying it was but then I had the erection issues, complete loss of libido which was a very bad deal as I work as a fitness trainer, and I just had no drive, like my testosterone was gone which I've never heard as a side of fin before.
Either way I tapered off and after a month I felt kinda normal again.

Trust me, I have an odd head shape, and I know this is a sore subject amongst many, but I'm sure the minox has made my face worse. Am not saying as a definite, just looks haggard.

----------


## Vic12

Thanks man I'm only 18 so I'd be lying if I said I wasn't at least a little anxious, but it's worth the risk.

If you work as a trainer I'm assuming you're at least muscular. Move next to a beach and spend all your free time topless, that should distract from your inevitable shiny dome.

----------


## gainspotter

18 is a young age to start fin and most people would reccomend against it, I suggest you do plenty of research before you start, if you haven't done it already.
Just make sure to be 110% clued up before you jump in, wouldn't wish the side effects on anyone.
Maybe you could start on minox and see how it goes first.

Dude if I sit under the sun for much longer ill have more wrinkles than my gran. I think it will be a big weight off my shoulders if I shave my head and not give a toss about cosmetic shit. I am a man afterall.

----------


## Vic12

I've researched side effects but I'm not worried since I can't think of any side effect worse than losing my hair in college.

So I'm popping that fin right on my doorstep in front of the delivery man.

----------


## DAVE52

> I think it will be a big weight off my shoulders if I shave my head and not give a toss about cosmetic shit. I am a man afterall.


 If you got a week off buzz your head with a # 2
Gives you a week to get used to , if not , by then it will have grown back 
And it is somewhat liberating the shorter your hair is

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Dude if I sit under the sun for much longer ill have more wrinkles than my gran. I think it will be a big weight off my shoulders if I shave my head and not give a toss about cosmetic shit. I am a man afterall.


 A real man wouldn't give a crap about his hair loss.  LOL  I wish I could just say screw it and 1 guard it all off.

----------

